# Set up the Prostar and Superstars



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I finally got the bows put together. As a reminder, I have 3 superstar risers and 1 recently acquired Prostar. I thought I would offer up some of my toys for you guys to see. These bows were not offered up in these configurations as factory bows. I think they work really well in their modified status. I guess they could be called Frankenbows.

Bow #1:
Yellow powdercoated riser with carbon film dipped 18" provantage carbon plus limbs. I had some PSE Vector V wheels on it. I pulled the wheels off and put a set of early #3 Hoyt Command Cams on it. In the end, it gave me a 44" ATA, 9.5" Brace Height, and 31-33" draw length, 40-55# limbs. Pretty bow. Here is a picture before I put the new cams on it. 









Bow #2:
Olive Drab green riser and limbs that have been film dipped a black marble. Really cool look to it. The limbs are also provantage carbon plus limbs set up with early #3 Hoyt Command Cams. 44" ATA, 9.5" Brace Height, and 31-33" draw length. It also has 40-55# limbs. I shot it through the chronograph today. 363 grain carbon arrow, 32" draw length, 55 lbs= 242 fps with fingers. No string silencer, two tied on nock sets and one peep (no tube.) Here is a picture with the new cams:

















Bow #3
Prostar riser that is factory anodized camo. I put a set of provantage carbon plus limbs on it that were banged up by the previous owner. I shot them with some metallic gray spray paint, which made them look pretty good from a few feet. I mounted a set of early #2 command cams on it. 47' ATA, 10.5" Brace Height, and 31-33" draw length. Limbs are 50-60#. I shot it through the same chronograph with the same 363 grain carbon arrow, 32" draw length, 55 lbs= 240 fps with fingers. No string silencer, two tied on nock sets and one peep (no tube).

The longer sight window the the prostar, and the deflexed riser were awesome. I am glad it didn't rob very much speed. I can see this set up rapidly becoming my favorite. Here is a picture before I put the new limbs and cams on it:









Here is a picture of the new cams:









Bow #4:
Factory bronze superstar riser. No limbs mounted. I have 2 sets of heavy supreme limbs. Parts bow. If anyone wants to trade for it or pick it up with two sets of limbs for $75 shipped, let me know.











As I was writing this, I started to think of the other compounds I own. I realized that other than my recurves, I only own old Hoyt finger bows. I might as well continue the list:


Bow #5:
Provantage Medalist. 45-60 lbs, wood glass limbs. FFE wheels, 32" draw. Solid indoor bow with 2314 XX-78 arrows, speed= slow enough to think the arrow into the bulleyes, even after the shot. This bow was picked up from bigCypress last year as I was getting ready for Vegas. I have shot repeated 291/300 on Vegas Face, and a 300/300 on a NFAA 5 spot. This is the bow that I compare all other spot bows to. Do you have a bow in your stable that you compare all others to? I may sell it someday, if the prostar becomes my "go-to" bow. PM me if you are looking for a clean, black and white provantage medalist.

Bow #6 and #7:
Two additional provantage risers. One was powdercoated traffic yellow. The other is factory gloss black. FFE wheels sitting in the box and a spare set of tracer limbs. More than likely, these will remain parts for a someday project.
Here is a picture of the yellow riser, back when I had limbs mounted on it:


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I meant to say that I no longer have wheels for Bow #4. I used them on the Prostar.

I found a post where I had shot the yellow provantage at 55#, with the FFE wheels and the same 363 grain carbon arrows at 230 fps. I wasn't comfortable shooting a steady diet of the light arrows through the old bow, and that is what started this whole journey to find a machined riser with deflex that would have the same pointability as the provantage. I think the prostar has it, and has modern enough materials to allow me to shoot the light arrows at reasonable speed.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice bows John! :thumbs_up

Glad to hear the Prostar is working good for ya.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I think I got Prostar set up for 3-D. It was frustrating because it was hot out, but in the end I got ACC 3-49 that are cut to the button to fly well at 55# with a 32" draw. I didn't chrono it but its probably in the 235 range as that was what one of the other bows was shooting and my sight marks were the same.


----------



## mrmark (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the pics. I appreciated your feedback on my thread regarding the Meridian limb upgrade advice. I can see that you know what you are talking about. I also have a Pro Vantage that I set up for my wife to shoot. I plan on repainting it, if she likes how the bow shoots. And, nice practice range!


----------



## mrmark (Nov 11, 2003)

Do you still have #4 parts for sale? I am interested. -Mark


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Latest pictures of the prostar after it's makeover:


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

A big box is addressed for California! All I have left is a black provantage riser with white medalist limbs (for sale $125), a black provantage riser with the green and black carbon plus limbs from bow #2. This will be a keeper because of the generosity of a Christian brother. And I have the Prostar which is the optimum bow for me! That's it for the Hoyts.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

These are the bows that set the records years ago. I love shooting them because they are so smooth and forgiving. Thanks for the pics of your bows. Gar


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Provantage Medalist has a new home. Enjoy!


----------

